# TPS adj & Feeler Gauges



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a bad Throttle Position Sensor (TPS) on my 1997 Maxima SE Auto. I ordered a new OEM TPS and want to make sure it is installed correctly. From what Nissan tells me along with reading info in forums, it is critical that the adjustment is within spec (correct voltages/ohms and reading for continuity/no continuity). I do have the most recent TSB on adjusting TPS's which now concentrates on the actual throttle position switch versus the sensor. My question is WHAT in the world is done with the FEELER GAUGES? I purchased a mini set from AutoZone and can't tell what to do with it. I see where it's supposed to go, but don't know what to do from here. The gauge seems to be very loose when inserted.......is something supposed tighten up on the gauge.... PLEASE help anyone (I would like to save the $100 Nissan wants to adjust the TPS)

Thanks.


----------



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

*Any techs in the house? Need Help!*

No replies ? I just need some direction on how to use the feeler gauges. My new TPS will be in on Monday and I'm trying to save $100 and do the adjustment myself.

Thanks.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

The feeler gauges go between the throttle stop and the drum (the part the throttle stop resrs against.) This is the amount of throttle opening they want when you adjust the TPS. I"m not sure, right-off what the spec is. With the gauge in place you adjust the TPS until the points just break.


----------

